# Melitta Caffeo Ci E970 Sputtering Milk Foam



## ErinC

I have a Melitta Caffeo Ci E970-101 it's fully automatic so with one button push I can brew espresso and then it will foam the milk directly into my cup as well. I am currently experiencing a very strange problem. This machine has a milk tank which feeds milk through a silicone hose directly through at the front of the machine where it makes contact with steam and creates beautiful foam. Recently I noticed that it would begin sputtering and spit foam about halfway through my 200ml of milk cycle.. eventually it was spitting continuously. The hose between the machine and the milk tank is about 12 inches long and appears to be pulling milk just like always, but I have noticed that if I pick up the tank and hold it as high as possible during the milk cycle (without pulling the hose tight) I get great smooth foam production again. Its been years since I studied physics, but I am assuming it has to do with the pressure of the volume of the milk in the container, and how it is being pulled in the machine. Does anyone know what or where I should be looking to discover what part needs repair on my machine? I assume there is a part that is not working at peek capacity and the raised milk tank is providing extra support to get the job done.


----------



## coffeeguy66

Hi Erin, I'm not familiar with the Melitta kit but I'm pretty experienced with fully automatics , the principle is the same , using either the venturi system where the steam pressure drags the milk and heats it or a milk pump pumps the milk to the dispense nozzle and heats it when the two meet. It sounds like you either have a faulty milk pump or it's running too slow, a kink in the silicon tubing or the dispense head is loose/dirty. On some machines the milk pump speed can be programmed to run at different speeds, if the pump is running too slowly because it's either set to run too slow or is faulty the milk gets overheated and spits .....some machines have a peristaltic pump , a bit like a dialysis machine, a silicon pipe with a roller motor that squashes the tubing as it turns to create suction, if this machine has one the tubing could be split dragging in air . Have you checked for any splits in the tubing from the milk to the dispense head ? This will cause air to get into the tube and cause sputtering and spitting.


----------



## DavecUK

Remove the milk mechanism, disassemble the rubber bits and clean it well. It's drawn up by the steam flowing over a hole, similar to blowing across the top of a straw immersed in liquid.


----------



## ErinC

Thanks to both of you for your thoughts... I've been out of town and just saw your comments yesterday. All the rubber bits where the milk comes in contact with the steam are brand-new. I replaced those thinking that would solve the problem, but it hasn't.


----------



## espressotechno

Clean all the milk bits again ! Then run a solution of Pulymlik (cold mix, as per bottle label)) through the milk system.


----------



## ErinC

Thanks. I did some research on Pulymilk cleaner and reviews say it is far superior to other products. I currently use a Jura brand milk cleaner. Is the PulyMilk better in your estimation?


----------



## MildredM

Get a torch and examine every millimeter of pipe, fittings, nozzle etc and clean again. Check for split pipes, leaks etc Have you run the Jura cleaner through as per instructions? Do it again and report back


----------



## Julie Hamilson

Hi,

I have this same problem, did you manage to fix it with the detergent solution?


----------



## francisnc

Hi,

i got the melitta barista ts smart coffee machine yesterday and same issue, brand new. when i elevate the milk container it seems to help a little. all attachments on piping are attached securely.

melitta seems like they will be no help customer service wise!


----------



## Tj2k

I have a Barista TS machine which has been replaced 3 times for this very issue. The last machine lasted around 3 months when on that one , I just put up with it until it got too bad. I then requested a repair and they uplifted a (throughly clean, perfect condition machine, less than average use as single guy on his own - with all of the cleaning cycles done on time or sooner than the machine requested as well as of course with genuine Melitta cleaning agents) & it was returned in a very poor state & with no fault found. It was duly replaced after my complaint by a very understanding and supportive Sharon @ Melitta customer service. The new machine - the very 1st drink (it had made one in the factory according to the stats) it made with me - the very first one - spattered about 3 seconds after it started to deliver the foamed milk & continued to do so. I ran for my phone to record it but as I hit record it finished the milk delivery. There are no leaks in the hose or blockages no air getting in, milk (fresh) is fine. I cannot express how frustrated I am. What is the issue with these machines? For my taste, the machines makes fantastic coffee & the customisation of the drinks it can deliver is great - but the milk former is extremely annoying.

Are there any engineers who know what this may be? This machine has made just 2 drinks so it's new.


----------



## PhantomFlanFlinger

I've bought an almost new TS Smart (had been used about a dozen times) and I'm also getting the exact same issue. I've cleaned the frother and ran the cleaning fluid through as well.

For something so expensive I'm really disappointed.


----------



## RichardMMM

I've got the same problem with my TS Smart too which is how I found this post. I did notice when the milk container in full it seems much better. That's either because the milk is fresher or as the original poster said gravity helps.

I've taken most of the time to do make an espresso and then use the hot milk option (rather than milk foam), that always seems to work fine.


----------



## ryanbnl

Same problem here with Melitta Barista T Smart. Just came back for 3rd repair of stuttering milk problem in 2 years. And now, 1 week later, same problem starts again. And the 2 warranty has passed now. Machine was always serviced with original cleaner fluids. Very, very annoying.

Lifting the milk reservoir helps a bit. Removing the plastic cap from the tube and putting the tube directly in the milk helps a bit. But eventually this machine will fail. The suction is not strong enough, it seems. My guess is that this is a systemic engineering fault somewhere - diameter of a tube too small, suction speed too low, something like that. I've tried opening the machine myself, but the part where the real suction is done is very hard to get at. I might try again, now that my warranty is over anyway... :-(


----------



## DavecUK

Inside the group head cover, the chromed plastic bit, there is a rubber assembly that the milk goes through...I have an older model, but I always clean this manually. Whip that group head cover off fish it all out and clean it by hand...should get the milk flowing again.


----------



## Starsend

DavecUK said:


> Inside the group head cover, the chromed plastic bit, there is a rubber assembly that the milk goes through...I have an older model, but I always clean this manually. Whip that group head cover off fish it all out and clean it by hand...should get the milk flowing again.


 I have experienced this problem off and on, milk system cleaned, descaled etc. The problem is the milk cleaner is not doing its job. As DaveUK suggested clean the head manually, I soaked it in a warm detergent solution and made sure it was all thoroughly clean. In particular make sure the nozzle in the centre plastic bit is clean. Then you are back to perfect frothing.


----------



## connectcreative

I've just received a brand new machine and its spurting milk everywhere. Just run the cleaning process with the supplied solution but no difference.

Please don't tell me I'm returning it already?!


----------



## DaveWest

I've found the solution to this issue. I recently bought this machine and it had the same problem straight out of the box. I got it replaced and still had the same problem. The issue here is that the hose that connects to the milk container is to long for the strength of the pump. There is plenty of excess length in the hose so simply cutting some of the hose off completely fixed the issue.


----------



## Guest

DavecUK said:


> Remove the milk mechanism, disassemble the rubber bits and clean it well. It's drawn up by the steam flowing over a hole, similar to blowing across the top of a straw immersed in liquid.


 Thanks, this was an excellent suggestion with my similar Barista TS Smart machine. I also found as mentioned that putting the milk container on a higher level solves the problem but that means awkwardly perching it up etc.


----------



## OliviaMelitta

DaveWest, I am so tempted to cut the tube off to see if this resolves the issue, but my Melitta Barista TS Smart is still in warranty. I've had mine for almost 2 years now and had the spattering issue before, but resolved it over time by implementing some of the solutions in this thread. I am now at the same issue again, tried everything mentioned above again and still nothing. I'm left to trying cutting the tube, but afraid that will void my warranty. The only other thing I can think of, and need everyone's help here ... my kitchen (old cottage) is at anywhere between 8-13 degrees Celsius. Does the low temperature make the soft silicone / hard plastic bits constrict - hence having extra air sucked in the machine? I'm asking this because the sputtering just happened 2 days ago, it's been 11 degrees in the kitchen for the past 2 weeks and it's the first time the machine has been exposed to low temperatures (while making a coffee). Thoughts?


----------



## Jim83

Hi!

Just bought the Melitta Barista TS Smart and I have the same issue with the milk sputtering from time to time. Its a brand new machine

Anyone who managed to find a fix?

Br Jim


----------



## NewboyUK

Is it a venturi system?


----------



## Jim83

NewboyUK said:


> Is it a venturi system?


 I think so. Its this machine

https://www.melitta.co.uk/products/coffee-machines/bean-to-cup-machines/barista-ts-smart-fully-automatic-coffee-machine-black/


----------



## OliverJP81

I have this issue as well but I'm using Alpro barista soya milk. Don't know what difference that makes.

I do find that it seems to work perfectly if I raise the milk container about 4 inches, so as others have suggested, it seems there is too much impedance to the flow. However I don't think raising the container is a long term solution because you would need something to put it on and that also creates a syphon effect so the milk leaks out through the milk nozzles. It also seems that this thread has quieted down after someone suggested shortening the silicon tube so that may have solved the issue for some people.

I'm going to test sucking with my mouth through the silicon tube, and through the milk container tube and lid. I'm guessing it will be harder through the silicon tube. The most constricted parts are probably the plastic connectors at each end of the silicon tube so drilling those out to be a bit wider may be a good option. I believe there are spare parts for pretty much everything so I don't think this would void your warranty - you could buy the spare part before sending it back.

I guess for me, I'll try putting the silicone hose direct into the milk container and remove the plastic connector at that end. If that works then I'll drill one out, then the other.

One last note, I'm guessing the very original design specified a minimum inner diameter to the tube and they forgot about the need to connect it all together so perhaps that's where this fault has arisen.


----------



## Jim83

I have been talking to Melitta about my brand nwe Barista TS that sometimes have issues with milk froth. Its pumping milk but it cant keep the same flow during the whole drink and the milks stops 1-3 times briefly during the process. I have noticed that my pump is pumping in a faster pace than other machines I have seen on videos online and apparently there is a new faster operating pump in newer batches of the Barista TS smart. However this not seem to help because I also experience issues with the milkfrother. Attaching a video and 5-10 from the end of the video you can see that the mil stops and the machine makes a noise.

Br Jim

/monthly_2022_01/VID20220109075431.mp4.d48334ef85d731da37ec644a417ec090.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID20220109075431.mp4


----------



## OliverJP81

I have the Melitta TS Smart.

Your milk foam looks pretty good actually and doesn't show the sputtering. But yes, it does appear to have that faster "ticking/clonking" sound than mine and brief cuts in milk. Mine remains constant at the speed before the milk comes out in your video.

I manually cleaned the silicon hose and took apart the nozzles to clean but that didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## Jim83

OliverJP81 said:


> I have the Melitta TS Smart.
> 
> Your milk foam looks pretty good actually and doesn't show the sputtering. But yes, it does appear to have that faster "ticking/clonking" sound than mine and brief cuts in milk. Mine remains constant at the speed before the milk comes out in your video.


 Thanks, the issue I have is at 18-21 second mark where the milk stops and the machine makes a strange sound. This is what happens almost every drink. Sometimes 2-3 times even

Others seems to have a nice flow without stops. Like this video for example


----------



## Jim83

Have tested a little bit on my machine. When I do Latte macchiato and the milk is prepared before the coffee I never get and hickups in de milkfroth. It flows constantly. But when I do Caffe Latte and the coffee i prepared before the milk I get small stops in the milkflow. How could this be? Are there some differences in the milk foam temp or thickness?

Br Jim


----------



## Daniel.N

Dear all.

I recently bought a Melitta Barista T espresso machine and immediately had frothing problems. I reported this to the Melitta service company in my country Sweden and they sent me a new milk container. This since I/we thought it was not air tight enough and therefore the frothing problem.

When the new milk container arrived I had the same issue with this container and the issue still remains.

I then started to google about my issue and stumbled upon this thread and afterwards below youtube clip





In the clips comments I read from a user that Melitta Nordic is aware of this issue and will send you a new milk tip with a bigger inner-hole than the existing milk tip.
You can also buy one from the link below





Munstycke till slang CI/Barista/Varianza (2,7mm) - Melitta - centralservice.se


Melitta,



www.centralservice.se





But most interestingly I read from a user that he drilled his existing 2 nozzles with a 3mm drill to enlarge the existing holes.

I got so curious last night and did the drilling myself on my pieces (really easy as long as you put the tip in a vice) and now the machine works with its original milk container like a charm!!!










Happy frothing to everyone!

/Daniel


----------



## Immyh

I have noticed if you clean and wash through the inner rubber section just before the plastic splitter where the milk comes out that it seems to allow the milk to flow again. But of course the issue backs again next time you use the machine.

Just thought I'd mention it to help narrow down the issue.


----------



## Immyh

Sorry could you clarify where it is you drill. Is it the ends of the flexible rubber tube from milk container to the frother behind the Melitta sign. Or is it the splitter nozzle that dispenses the frothed milk into the cup at the end.

Many thanks


----------



## Daniel.N

Immyh said:


> Sorry could you clarify where it is you drill. Is it the ends of the flexible rubber tube from milk container to the frother behind the Melitta sign. Or is it the splitter nozzle that dispenses the frothed milk into the cup at the end.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi.

I hope the picture below can illustrate a little bit more what I did. Make sure before you start to drill to REMOVE the nozzles from the hose and attach the nozzle in a vide, just holding it with your fingers will most likely hurt you since the drills power will make the nozzle spin and with the vise you can be more sure to drill straight. A little hint can also be to wrap the nozzle with some cloth or paper to ensure that the vise will keep it in a better position and the risk to break the nozzle with the strength of the vise is less.
It's not difficult at all. I have 2 milk containers since I initially thought the problem was there, so I have in total drilled 4 pieces and all 4 pieces became perfect. So for me it was 0% failure. So certainly try it out and be happy with your machine. Since I drilled I have been enjoying frothed milk every day with a smile!


----------



## Immyh

Thank you that really helped. Appreciate it


----------



## Daniel.N

Immyh said:


> Thank you that really helped. Appreciate it


Happy drilling!  

You will be amazed! 

Its just unbelievable that Melitta is not aware of this and still sell the machines with a too narrow nozzles. Neither their service partners are aware.. They could improve their customer satisfaction experience with less returns by several 100% i'm sure of..


----------



## NewboyUK

Bigger the hole the faster the milk pulls thru. 
Faster the milk the cooler it is. 
Milk starts spluttering around 69 and looks steamy. 
A different way is to remove the restrictor and instead put a plastic 'barrel' on the tube with a bolt in it. 
This way the milk temps can be adjusted to whatever temps you want. 
A very well known food chain used to have the barrell system for many years and works a treat.


----------



## Daniel.N

NewboyUK said:


> Bigger the hole the faster the milk pulls thru.
> Faster the milk the cooler it is.
> Milk starts spluttering around 69 and looks steamy.
> A different way is to remove the restrictor and instead put a plastic 'barrel' on the tube with a bolt in it.
> This way the milk temps can be adjusted to whatever temps you want.
> A very well known food chain used to have the barrell system for many years and works a treat.


Hi, 

Can you please share a picture so I fully understand what you mean?

Regards
Daniel


----------



## MaximumFish

Daniel.N said:


> Happy drilling!
> 
> You will be amazed!
> 
> Its just unbelievable that Melitta is not aware of this and still sell the machines with a too narrow nozzles. Neither their service partners are aware.. They could improve their customer satisfaction experience with less returns by several 100% i'm sure of..


Literally registered to say thanks for this! I sent my Barista TS for repair when it was new due to spluttering and they returned it as "couldn't reproduce" They'd seemingly updated the firmware in the process though, as it was pulling milk through quicker and worked nicely for a good year or so. Then I switched to non-dairy and I could only find a single brand of plant milk that would foam consistently, and if the store didn't have any then I was just out of luck, which is the situation I'm in right now. Even the barista stuff would splutter and spit everywhere. Drilling out the nozzles has made an instant difference! I went with a 2.5mm bit as I figured it was closer to the official size, but it did start to splutter right at the very end of the pour so I'll probably do it again at 3mm.

I'm so pleased and honestly relieved to have my lattes back!


----------



## Hans Verhaar

I had the same problem after cleaning the rubber part in the dishwasher. Running the cleaning program did not help. Finally I saw a tiny peace of rubber had become loose and blocked the venturi opening a bit. By punching the hole through the milk comes out like before.


----------



## Calle

Hello,
I have the same issue with Caffeo CI. Machine is 2 years old. After a while the milk sputterin started (cleaning has helped a bit). 
When making Latte I used the milk container that came with the machine and milk froth was sputtering with hardly no milk froth to the latte.

My solution:
After reading this thread instead of drilling the nozzles or cutting the tube I simply put the silicon milk tube directly to mug containing milk - instead of connecting the tube to the milk container. Now the milk froth is nice and no sputtering.


----------

